
Store your bounced email notifications from AWS SES in an S3 bucket - vinassefranche
Hello.<p>We recently setup AWS SES at Inato and I had issues getting information about bounced emails. As i figured out how to do it, I ended up writing a complete guide on how to store the notifications provided by AWS (for bounced, complaint and delivery notifications) in an S3 bucket, using SNS and lambda. You can follow this guide to store the notifications anywhere you need, only the lambda&#x27;s code has to be updated.<p>Find the article here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;medium.com&#x2F;inato&#x2F;store-your-bounced-email-notifications-from-aws-simple-email-service-ses-in-an-s3-bucket-c47c1b05ed93<p>Hope it helps!
======
raxxorrax
Great, thank you. We use SES to send some mails but didn't have any bounces
yet, but that is only a matter of time. It is a b2b app where users have to
enter the recipient manually. Not sure how hard Amazon penalises bounces, but
the low amount of mails we send can destroy the statistic if we have just one
or a few more bounces.

~~~
vinassefranche
I think that as long as you tell AWS that you have a process to handle the
bounces, it's not a big issue. This is where my guide is handful. Getting
information on the bounces is part of the way to handle them correctly!

------
gabsn
Great article, thx!

